# Which tires do I need



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a couple of indy cars from the 90's on super g+ chassis. the tires have a lip on the inside and out like a real tire would. I having a hard time finding the correct tires for them. Should I replace the rim and axle with something else or am i just looking in the wrong places.


----------



## Sir Slotsalot (Jan 23, 2010)

Suggest you change to slip-on style hubs as found on Tomy SRT/Turbo cars. This change will give you lots of choices for slip-on rear tires. All you need is a hub puller and press. Or better yet, you can purchase replacement rear axle/hub assemblies that will "snap-in". Makes the job much easier. All you do is add the tires. For SG+ cars I suggest p/n SCE-UTU ultra low profile urethane rear tire.

http://www.slotcarexpress.com/HO-Tires.html

For more info, please email:

[email protected]


----------



## cwbam (Feb 8, 2010)

try a turbo or SRT axle and some tyco and LifeLike may fit.
next step
tire tools and new wheels and tires 
how low can you go? till it gets a little warm


----------



## 4meandthem (Nov 11, 2011)

I wound up buying some mega g tune up kits that have the axle and hubs in them. i think they should work. I just bought about a dozen Mega g's and the pick ups should come in handy. I bought a few too may of the red ferrari after having a few at the in-laws on T-day. I think i am going to give them to the kids so they stop crashing MY CARS! I will probably change the number on theirs so they can identify them. Thanks for the replies and I will look into better tires for lot after the dust settles from my e-bay craziness and christmas.


----------



## slotking (May 27, 2008)

spent many years years racing SG+ cars.
for many top racers, the best solution is to use a tyco axle.
you can trim the tyco gear boss to fit the SG+ or used an after market gear boss.

My SG+ runs double flange hubs and Super tires, They seem to work best on my tomy track.

I run about .432 on the rear


----------



## Dyno Dom (May 26, 2007)

SK, what size fronts are you running?
For comparison, how much higher would you go on a current Max-Trax??


----------

